# Foundation



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I like the Mann Lake product PF-120. Plastic, one-piece frame and foundation. I have cut some out of their plastic frame and inserted them into wood frames - I like them best this way, but I am way too lazy and cheap to do them all this way. I wish there was an option to buy them without the frame. There are all plastic foundations that are made to insert into wooden frames, but they are all larger cell than PF-120.

PF-120 are a medium depth frame/foundation combination that even work well as is, but especially with the addition of a little more beeswax before giving them to the bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Everything has it's advantages. Honey Super Cell has no wax, therefore no contaminated wax. PF100s and PF120s are available in both mediums and deeps so you can get the size you want. The bees seem to draw it very well, so you'll be pretty assured of getting 4.9mm right off. The wax is better accepted by the bees than most things (such as HSC) but they may draw it 5.1mm or they may go as small as 4.9mm. But it's wax and the entire supply of beeswax is contaminated.


----------

